# are these pigeons??



## cjhensley1 (Jun 20, 2002)

I have 8 new (very large) visitors to my back yard feeder..they have a half ring (white in color) around their neck, brown chest, bright yellow beak, and feet..I have lots of doves in the yard, but nothing this size..( and never seen a pigeon up close and personal..)
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Carol,
I don't think that I can definitely pin this down to pigeons right now because pigeons don't usually have yellow beaks and they have greyish to reddish feet.
Unless this is a species of pigeon that I don't know, I can't imagine what this is.
What state are you in? Maybe I can research North American pigeons and come up with something. I'm sure that others will comment on this and perhaps be better able to tell you what you are looking at.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and Welcome!









Check out this site it has pics of all the doves in North America, you may be able to fiqure out what your new visitore are!
http://enature.com/search/show_search_byShape.asp?curGroupID=1&shapeID=968 

Good Luck and keep us posted









Mary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

It could be a Band-tailed Pigeon!!

They have yellow feet and beaks and a half ring around their necks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

It's got to be band-tailed pigeons. Grey in color, white collar with green underneath the white, yellow beak with a black tip, yellow feet with black claws. Slightly larger than "regular" pigeons. Also, the only surviving pigeon species native to North America, and is a migratory bird.
Take pictures if you can, there are very few I've seen on the internet, and most of them are the same picture. If you want, I can e-mail you some GOOD pictures. They are a "west coast" bird.
Russ.


----------



## cjhensley1 (Jun 20, 2002)

thank all of you for the info...I live in Northern California 25 miles inland from the ocean.I was able to get some pictures(digital) will see how good they are...
Carol


----------



## cjhensley1 (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by maryco:
> *Hello and Welcome!
> 
> 
> ...


Mary, thank you for the site, they are "Band-Tailed" pigeons..and the description fits perfectly..I have had feeders out for over 10 years, and this is the first year the pigeons have come into my yard....
fun to watch..
THANK YOU ALL...
Carol


----------

